# 64 Lime



## mrg (Mar 26, 2019)

I haven’t posted this June 64 line for a while, They say every bike has a story I wish I knew this one, the guy I got it from just said she got it from a lady in Reno and it was her husbands,  looks like a kid and his dad did some customizing back in the day, first of all a 1957 SA 3 speed  laced into a 36 spoke S2, Correct dated tires with some custom lettering, extra wide handlebars ( at least a couple inches wider than Schwinn OG ) with a stamped neck wrapped in lime tape as is the mid hi sissy bar with custom car antenna Wrapped in and all OG paint, I think that’s the nicest chain guard I’ve ever seen and check the green reflector screwed in for rear screw. The only problem is ( can’t even tell from a distance )  top bar has no paint left and they wrapped it with green tape.  All I did was to put on some OG bars and neck ( hung the other ones and the nice seat  in the garage ), put a seat on with a metal flag green seat cover ( cause I had one on my original 64 when I was a kid that I posted pictures of here before ), Is this how they customize them in Reno or chances are it came out of Cali sometime in the past.


----------



## unregistered (Mar 27, 2019)

Wild! Love it! Amazing find!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 28, 2019)

Kool bike! 

Bob's Big Boy and the white T Bird reminds me of American Graffiti.


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2019)

Ya, we had a legendary drive-in started in the late 50's as Harvey's then Johnny's Broiler that the owner tried to illegally tear down on a sunday 10-15 yrs ago,  long story short the City of Downey worked with the owner of a few Bob's Big Boys and reconstructed partially destoried building OG building and car hop drive-in, now its a Bob's Broiler with Bob out front and the original Harvey's Big Boy out back. Didn’t take many pictures back then but rode my original 64 when I am over there many times for a burger and check out the hot rods back in the mid 60's!


----------



## spoker (Mar 28, 2019)

nice bike,would like to find one of those rear brake conversion pieces,would like to convert a single speed american to a 3 speed


----------

